# My Lucky 13



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wanted to share a pic of my 2008 lucky 13 babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely assortment of youngsters. 

Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good looking group of youngsters. I love all the different colors. I usually have an assortment but this year, probably 75% of mine were either BB's or BC's...........but that's ok.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are all really pretty.


Hmmm, Lucky 13's...it sounds like a branch of SSP's.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now that's what I call a LOVELY COLOR ASSORTMENT!

(almost reminds me of choosing a donut!) 

They are lovely pijies and 13 IS a lucky SPP number!

Best to all with Hugs and Scritches

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a great group of cuties! I love their matching anklets.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Gorgeous Birds...*

That are the 13 set of lucky birds... Next year they will be adding more to your loft, keep the breed coming...Lovely colors...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

thats a very colorful flock you got there ,always something to enjoy while watching them cross the open sky , nothing better then that ,you should be very proud


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

That is such a lovely photo! I just Awww'd out loud when I saw them 

Gorgeous birds!

Lindi


----------

